# 5.11 Rush 12?



## feldy (Mar 8, 2012)

Anyone use this backpack...what do you like about it and what dont you like?
Please let me know.


----------



## Trauma_Junkie (Mar 8, 2012)

I have a 5.11 Rush 24 and have used it as a jump kit (accommodated my BLS kit well) and eventually converted it to a backpack for medic school so it has become my every day bag. The Rush 12 came out later, but I've had the Rush 24 for a few years and absolutely love it. But that's just me. It is durable and has a lot of internal storage space (modular). I have used it in SAR OPS and leisure hiking as well. If the Rush 12 is anything like the 24 it's well worth it.


----------

